# International Positions with U.S. Employers



## Cymerick (Oct 4, 2011)

I am currently empoyed as a contractor with a U.S. based company working as a medical coder/auditor in Europe under a U.S. military contract; I've been in this position for some time.  More and more I'm receiving inquires from friends and former co-workers about finding a position over here and wanted to make myself available to anyone considering this type of move who has questions.  Questions are not limited to the job itself but information about companies, salaries, housing allowances, household moves (including pets & children), all the good/bad and & downright ugly of taking one of these jobs.  Once you get past the starry eyed ideal of living in & touring Europe/Asia/Middle East/Africa you'll find there are many things to take into consideration, who you're employer will be is a HUGE factor in how smooth or not your transition will be and the quality of life you will experience while living away from your family, friends, support system and familiarities of home.  Just putting this out there for those of you thinking about and actively looking for one of these jobs.


----------



## noreenfranklin (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Cymerick. I passed the CPC exam this May 2011. I have been trying to find employment in Georgia since July 2011 when I moved here. While Georgia seems to have an abundance of job openings in this field most positions are looking for a minimum of 2 years experience and most want 3 to 5 years. Therefore your post caught my eye. Do these employers consider taking CPC-A's?


----------



## Cymerick (Oct 6, 2011)

*Cpc-a*

Hi Noreen,

No, I'm sorry to have to tell you that they don't, usually want 5 or more years experience.  However, if you leave near one of the VA hospitals (Decatur, Dublin are two) in Georgia I would suggest calling and finding out who is the medical records administrator and offering volunteer time to get that "A" moved to just CPC.  Did you attend a class through a college or university?  If so they should be able to help placing you with a group.  Prior to accepting this assignment I lived and worked in Georgia so I understand how difficult a time you're having.  Have always worked in healthcare, and if so in what capacity and what type of healthcare (doctors office, DME, PT, hosp, etc).  I may have some suggestions or contacts for you - not promising anything though.


----------



## classysista26@yahoo.com (Oct 10, 2011)

*International Coding*

Hi,

I'm interested in the international positions that exist. Please PM me some of the companies that are good to work for. I have been considering this for the last year.

Thanks


----------

